# Hypothetical Discussion



## 10x10turning (Mar 27, 2017)

Just for fun I wanted to throw this out there... purely hypothetical...

If you had $4000:

• Would you spend it on a name brand lathe like Powermatic, Jet, Oneway, or Laguna
or
• Would you buy something like a Grizzly lathe and have $2000 to spend on a new set of tools, a few chucks, etc.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 27, 2017)

I wouldn't spend it on a Oneway, Unless you can find a good used deal on a Oneway you probably won't be able to get set up for 4,000 

Depends on what I already have for tooling. I have turned on a number of larger lathes and while it is tempting to buy a less expensive machine and be able to buy tools and whatnot, you do get what you pay for. in the long run you'll probably be happier with the more expensive lathe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Mar 27, 2017)

Personally I'd buy the laguna revo 1836 because I have turned on one quite a few times and have no complaints. Also new it's $2500 so you'd have at least a grand still for chucks and tools

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 27, 2017)

Knowing that I'd have to get the electric company to run more lines from the power pole, and probably need another breaker panel, and install some 220v outlets ... there wouldn't be anything left over to spend on a new lathe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 27, 2017)

I pretty much have all the tooling ( wait did I just say that ) and am looking at the powermatic now ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 27, 2017)

The Grizzly I've been looking at (but no plans to purchase) would only leave about $1,000 for the other stuff. But still, I've heard really good things about this lathe and it would do everything I need it to. So for me it'd definitely be the Grizzly.

So do I win the $4,000???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 27, 2017)

I would get the griz that some guys on here have or the laguna mentioned. 

If I was to buy something real big it would be an old lathe... Those old Oliver's and so forth are solid and with your own motor and vfd you can turn about anything. Literally.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 27, 2017)

Been there, done it.
(but it was a bit more money involved)
Had seen a really nice lathe a while back and swmbo wondered what I was looking at on CL--said she wanted to go too---turns out she and the owner had a lot of people in common, got along like old friends. When we got to pricing the lathe-- he said $$$ and she said oh!ok. That's how I got a Robust American Beauty! (If I'm lyin' I'm dyin!)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## kweinert (Mar 27, 2017)

Out of my price range (even if I *did* win the $4,000 :) but here's one locally on Craigslist: https://denver.craigslist.org/tls/6043936372.html







Just can't get that picture to post. It's a Robust American Beauty for $8,500, includes (they say) $2,000 worth of tools.


----------



## CWS (Mar 27, 2017)

If you were closer I have a good Powermatic 3520b I could sell for $3000 but shipping may be a little steep.


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 27, 2017)

CWS said:


> If you were closer I have a good Powermatic 3520b I could sell for $3000 but shipping may be a little steep.


That's what I'm looking for but woodcraft and others have it on sale this week for $ 3499 ... free delivery .. but boss wants her new kitchen first .. so I need to get busy building cabinets


----------



## CWS (Mar 27, 2017)

That is a good price for that lathe. It is an awesome machine. I have two bad rotator cups and can't turn big projects any longer. They say I need new shoulders but I'm not ready to cross that bridge yet.


----------



## Tony (Mar 27, 2017)

Here's one I keep looking at, been listed for about a month. Tony

https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/tls/6042142940.html


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2017)

I guess it would depend on how much experience you have turning. Not much or a beginner? Then I would suggest a good used machine to learn on, it will teach you what you really want or need when you are ready to upgrade. Ready for that upgrade now? I still might look at a used machine but something a little more upper end name brand that was well cared for and maybe you could get a deal on. And then there's today's new lathes, they are leaps and bounds better than even a few years back. The Grizzly, Lagunna, Nova, and others are great lathes today for around $2500 and up. And that leaves a lot of extra money for tools and supplies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 28, 2017)

Another way to do it is to buy used lathes with lots of extras like tools, chucks, bandsaws, grinders, sharpening systems etc., sell off the pieces you don't need/want and substantially reduce your cost. There are a lot of people that have gotten into turning and spent a lot of money on all of the goodies and then find out they have to/want to get out of it for any number of reasons. I got my Nichols lathe this way and it's still going strong 10 years later.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 28, 2017)

From your hypothetical point of view....
I have $4,000 to spend, and no more for the foreseeable future (3 years?), then I would go with the Grizzly or the like.
If I foresee having and additional $300 per month to splurge going forward then buy the biggest and best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 10x10turning (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for their input and points of view. Its interesting to see so many views and ideas, but remember this is just hypothetical for me. My goal is to upgrade bigger from my JET 1221 to something larger by the end of the year but I will first have to sell a bunch of bowls and pinch my pennies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------

